# Linksys router not connecting to modem



## jdpixter78 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a Linksys EA6100 router that was working at one time. 
Yesterday my ISP (Charter) came out to check some issues and they replaced my old modem with an Arris TM1602A. When the technician left, everything was working fine like before, but today the internet was unavailable even though I could connect to the wireless.

When I bypass the router and plug the modem directly into the computer, it works fine, which is how I'm posting this. 

I tried a factory reset on the router to go through the setup process via the linksyssmartwifi website, but I get a message that the internet cable is not connected correctly. I double checked the cables and I'm connecting from the yellow internet port on the router to the only ethernet port on the modem. I've tried several different ethernet cables but the internet light on the back of the router won't light up like it used to. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

The message would indicate your cable connection from the pc to the router is not working... or the router got bricked with the reset.

The "setup process" is you logging into the routers web page. This web page is not internet based but local to the router.

Try the reset again


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Opening up the web browser and type in "192.198.1.1" or whatever your default gateway is and see if the Linksys login screen at least comes up.


----------



## jdpixter78 (Apr 11, 2017)

GentleArrow said:


> Try the reset again


I've tried the reset a couple of times and no luck, but here's what I observe:There's 6 lights on the back of the router, the power light, the 4 ethernet connectors, and the one internet connection. When doing the reset, all 6 lights come on, so I know they work. Once it's done booting, the power light remains on. I have my PC and PS4 connected to the router and the lights under both of those connections are blinking, which leads me to believe they are at least trying to communicate with the router. The internet light (router to modem) does nothing, it doesn't come on or blink after the router has booted. Is this indicative of a bad connector? I have tried several ethernet cables on that connector and still nothing.

DBCooper, I'm at work right now, but I'll try the router login when I get home this evening and report back.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Normally, the internet light should show up on your router when the modem is connected to the router. It's possible that something is up with your router. You can contact the ISP again and explain to them the situation. How old is this router may I ask?


----------



## jdpixter78 (Apr 11, 2017)

I tried to access the default gateway page and it just sends me to the same "The router was unsuccessfully setup" page, so I'm unable to log in. 

The modem is only 5 months old.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

On my previous post, I ask how old was your router(*NOT* modem)? The culprit here is definitely your Linksys router as your modem is working fine. If your router is less than one year old, it possible that you can contact Linksys, troubleshoot the issue with them, and get it replaced.

Just to verify, is this your modem? = https://www.timewarnercable.com/con...t/ModemUserGuides/arris-tm1602a-userguide.pdf


----------



## jdpixter78 (Apr 11, 2017)

I apologize, I was referring to my router when I said it was 5 months old but mistakenly typed modem. The item you linked is indeed my modem.

I'll give Linksys a call tomorrow and see if I can get it worked out with them.


----------

